# main power supply / outlet



## Edurne

Necesito ayuda para traducir "a mains power" con otro término que no sea "poder principal" en la frase:
Before applying mains power to the unit, make sure that the *mains power * supply cord is plugged into a mains power supply *outlet * with a protective earth contact.


----------



## Myrna Minkoff

Hola, Edurne (precioso nombre, por cierto):
Según el Routledge New Technical Dictionary, "mains power" es alimentación eléctrica, es decir la red. Y "outlet" es toma de corriente.
En consecuencia, yo pondría: ANTES DE APLICAR LA CORRIENTE ELÉCTRICA A LA UNIDAD, ASEGÚRESE DE QUE EL CABLE DE ALIMENTACIÓN ESTÁ ENCHUFADO A LA TOMA DE LA RED Y QUE HAY UN CABLE A TIERRA PARA PROTECCIÓN.
Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Edurne

Gracias por la información.
Con respecto al nombre te diré que es en euskera-vasco y significa nieve o nieves.
Un saludo


----------



## Benjy

i split off your request to the spanish-english forum where people actually speak spanish 

ben


----------



## Edurne

Voy a abusar de vuestra amabilidad y os voy a pedir más ayuda para traducir:

* HOST TESTER

* AT THE REAR

* EXHAUST GASES

* SHORTING OF THE BATTERY

* FILTER GAUZE

Son todos términos para traducirle a un amigo un texto, del cual se examina el jueves que viene y yo la verdad es que de mecánica-electricidad sé poco, por no decir nada, y se me está haciendo cuesta arriba porque no sé cómo se pueden llamar las piezas en castellano para poder, traduciendo el resto, llegar a una conclusión sobre su función.

Gracias.


----------



## Limey. Limeño

Edurne said:
			
		

> Necesito ayuda para traducir "a mains power" con otro término que no sea "poder principal" en la frase:
> Before applying mains power to the unit, make sure that the *mains power * supply cord is plugged into a mains power supply *outlet * with a protective earth contact.


Here is my take on it.
Before applying mains power to the unit make sure that the supply cord is plugged in to an earthed mains socket.
Derek


----------



## Chaucer

Edurne said:
			
		

> Necesito ayuda para traducir "a mains power" con otro término que no sea "poder principal" en la frase:
> Before applying mains power to the unit, make sure that the *mains power * supply cord is plugged into a mains power supply *outlet * with a protective earth contact.



Para "mains power supply", ¿cómo suena
*"fuente de alimentación/potencia principal"*?

outlet with protective earth contact = protective grounded outlet


----------



## Masood

mains power supply...*suministro de la red*, diría yo.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Mains = cableado, cables eléctricos... (no "principal"). También se usa para agua y otros servicios.  
Power = electricidad (no poder), en este contexto.

Yo diría "suministro eléctrico de la red".


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Edurne (del nombre nevado)... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

Acabo de "rescatar" tu consulta ya que estaba perdida dentro de otro hilo de conversación. Para una próxima visita, es preciso que abras un hilo/"thread" cada vez que vayas a hacer una pregunta de terminología.

Para que te familiarices con las reglas de uso de los foros de Terminología Especializada, mira *aquí* (hay dos mensajes).

Saludos,
LN


----------

